# Radiator an der Front oder am Deckel?



## MarcHammel (18. Juli 2021)

Servus,

Ich habe vor, mir zeitnahe ein neues Gehäuse (beQuiet! Pure Base 500DX) + AiO-WaKü (beQuiet! Silent Loop 2) zu zulegen. Beide Produkte sind laut Tests und den meisten User-Bewertungen sehr gut bewertet worden (Ausnahmefälle gibt es ja immer). 

Gemäß dem Thread-Titel stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wohin der Radiator am besten montiert wird. Im Web gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu.

Die einen sagen, dass es am besten wäre, den Radiator an der Front zu montieren. Die anderen sagen, dass es völlig egal wäre. Wiederum andere sagen, dass der Decke der beste Platz dafür wäre. 

hardware-helden.de beschreibt, dass die Front weniger optimal ist, da die Pumpe irgendwann (ein Zeitraum wird nicht genannt) Luft ziehen könnte, da der Füllstand sich mit der Zeit verringert. Letzteres ist mir bekannt, aber ist das tatsächlich ein größeres Problem, wenn man den Radiator an der Front anbringt, statt am Deckel?  

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Radiator an der Front am optimalsten, da kühle Luft von außen rein gezogen wird und somit besser gekühlt wird. Zwei Lüfter am Deckel und einer hinten dürften die warme Luft auch gut nach außen blasen, sodass die Temperaturen niedrig bleiben. Aber ich kann mich ja auch komplett irren. 

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und ich hoffe auf informative Informationen. 



PS: Nein, ich werde mir stattdessen keinen Luftkühler zulegen. Die Option habe ich bedacht, aber ich mag AiO-WaKüs.


----------



## Cosmas (18. Juli 2021)

Das Gehäuse ist nicht gerade für Wasserkühlung gemacht, heisst im Deckel is der Platz doch sehr begrenzt, daher würde ich zur Frontmontage raten, was zudem ne 280er ermöglicht.

Persönlich bevorzuge ich die Deckelmontage, da so eben nicht  gleich warme Luft reingedrückt wird und die GPU gut atmen kann, die paar Grad mehr die dann im Turm entstehen, machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, ggf müssen die Lüfter dann eben mit 100RPM mehr laufen und das wars.

Dafür brauchts aber eben auch den Platz, um da vernüftig mindestens 5cm Bauhöhe zu verbasteln, ohne das der Spass mitm Ram, den VRM Kühlern oder so kollidiert und das liefert das 500DX nicht wirklich.

Bei der Frontmontage muss man, eben wegen der Luft die bereits drin ist, ca. 5-10% und der, welche mit der Zeit durch das Diffundieren dazukommt, dafür sorgen das der Pumpenblock entweder unter den Anschlüssen liegt oder wenn diese unten sind, das der obere Teil deutlich über dem Pumpenblock liegt und sich die Luft dort sammelt, statt in die Pumpe zu gehen, was diese beschädigen kann und zudem für Lärm sorgt.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Juli 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist nicht gerade für Wasserkühlung gemacht, heisst im Deckel is der Platz doch sehr begrenzt, daher würde ich zur Frontmontage raten, was zudem ne 280er ermöglicht.
> 
> Persönlich bevorzuge ich die Deckelmontage, da so eben nicht  gleich warme Luft reingedrückt wird und die GPU gut atmen kann, die paar Grad mehr die dann im Turm entstehen, machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, ggf müssen die Lüfter dann eben mit 100RPM mehr laufen und das wars.
> 
> ...


Also macht es im Endeffekt keinen großen Unterschied, oder? Bringt man den Radiator an der Front an, liegen die Anschlüsse ja meist sowieso über der Pumpe, da es bei den meisten Gehäusen ja nicht möglich ist, die Anschlüsse nach unten zu legen.


----------



## Cosmas (18. Juli 2021)

Der einzige Unterschied ist halt dann, wie die Temperaturen im Case sich entwickeln, mit der Frontmontage ist die Belüftung eben wärmer, was besonders der GPU etwas abträglich ist, wohingegen die Deckelmontage eben etwas wärmere Luft aus dem Turm nutzt zur Kühlung und gleichzeitig als Rausbläser, was ggf ein paar mehr RPM erfordert.

Solang die Anschlüsse oder eben das andere Ende deutlich über der Pumpe sind, sollte das keinen Unterschied machen, wichtig is halt nur, das so oder so, praktisch keine Luft durch die Pumpe rauscht oder sich da festsetzt, was eher nicht so toll wäre.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Juli 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied ist halt dann, wie die Temperaturen im Case sich entwickeln, mit der Frontmontage ist die Belüftung eben wärmer, was besonders der GPU etwas abträglich ist, wohingegen die Deckelmontage eben etwas wärmere Luft aus dem Turm nutzt zur Kühlung und gleichzeitig als Rausbläser, was ggf ein paar mehr RPM erfordert.


Wie verhält es sich mit den Temperaturunterschieden? Kannst du da was dazu sagen?


----------



## Cosmas (19. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich mit den Temperaturunterschieden? Kannst du da was dazu sagen?


Mit der Frontmontage kommt eben statt kühler, ggf deutlich wärmere Luft ins Gehäuse, damit steigt die Innentemperatur natürlich stärker, als wenn sich die Hitze innen erst entwickelt und der GPU wird warme Luft, statt kühler zugeführt, der Unterschied kann hier, je nachdem, BIS ZU 10°C betragen, liegt meist aber gut darunter.

Mit genügend Abfuhr dürfte sich das auch in Grenzen halten, allerdings sollte man es auch da nicht übertreiben, denn wenn man ein Unterdrucksystem erzeugt, wird der Front Staubfilter zum grossen Teil nutzlos, wenn das System sich die Luft überall reinzieht wo es nur geht.


----------



## ApolloX30 (19. Juli 2021)

Vergiss das mit dem Schwund, die SL2 kannst nachfüllen!

Cosmas hat (theoretisch) voll recht, dass Frontmontage das Gehäuseinnere etwas wärmer macht, dafür die CPU etwas mehr kühlt als die Montage am Deckel. Praktisch, wenn dein Gehäuse super gelüftet wird, wirds aber nur recht wenig ausmachen.

Ich kühle mit ner Silent Loop 2 in einem Silten Base 802 und 9 Gehäuselüftern einen 5800X und bislang kommt mir vor als würde die Temperatur der Kühlflüssigkeit in stundenlangen Anno 1800 Sessions nicht spürbar wärmer werden (<3°C geschätzt). 
Du musst da schon brutal kochen lassen, dass so ne AIO von der CPU richtig heiß wird, GPU täte sich da wesentlich leichter, weil die CPU auch nur so ne kleine Fläche hat, Wärme abzugeben.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Ich kühle mit ner Silent Loop 2 in einem Silten Base 802 und 9 Gehäuselüftern einen 5800X und bislang kommt mir vor als würde die Temperatur der Kühlflüssigkeit in stundenlangen Anno 1800 Sessions nicht spürbar wärmer werden (<3°C geschätzt).
> Du musst da schon brutal kochen lassen, dass so ne AIO von der CPU richtig heiß wird, GPU täte sich da wesentlich leichter, weil die CPU auch nur so ne kleine Fläche hat, Wärme abzugeben.


9 Gehäuselüfter werd ich in ein be Quiet! Pure Base 500DX nicht rein bekommen.

Front: max. 3x 120mm (plus Radiator vom Silent Loop 2)
Hinten: max. 1x 140mm Lüfter
Deckel: max. 2x 140mm Lüfter

Denke mal, damit dürfte ich die Temperaturen so weit es geht unten halten. Das Gehäuse hat ja drei vorinstallierte Lüfter.

Sollten die Gehäuselüfter statisch, als mit fester U/min, oder abhängig der Systemtemperatur flexibel laufen?


----------



## ApolloX30 (20. Juli 2021)

@MarcHammel 9 Lüfter schaff ich auch nur, weil mein Radi im Sandwich steckt, sprich der hat vorne und hinten schon je 2 Lüfter.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juli 2021)

Wenn du eine AiO mit Fillport hast, wie eben die SL2 ist eine Frontmontage weniger ein Problem. Sollten sich Luftgeräusche mehren, kann man nachfüllen. Es bleibt aber dabei, dass die Pumpe nicht der höchste Punkt sein sollte.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Juli 2021)

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tommy1911 (24. Juli 2021)

Beim kleinen Gehäuse kannst du auch den Radiator drehen und so die Anschlüsse nach unten verlegen. In der Position hast du immer maximalen Durchfluss zur Pumpe und die Luft sammelt sich oben im geschlossenen Radiator. Dort stellt sie keine Gefahr dar. 

Liegen die Anschlüsse oben, hast du immer ein leichtes blubbern und keinen konstanten Wasserdruck zur Pumpe. 
Sofern BQ ein gescheites Kühlmittel verwendet, hast du auch im Laufe der Jahr so gut wie kein Verlust.


----------



## Tra6zon (24. Juli 2021)

Den Pure Base 500DX habe ich auch und ich kann dir nur raten den Radiator im Deckel zu verbauen.
*Das selbe Thema hatte ich vor kurzem auch*.
Kurzgefasst:
Wenn du es so leise und kühl wie möglich haben willst, dann im Deckel verbauen.
Wenn Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt, kannst du es vorne einbauen und die Lüfter hochdrehen lassen, damit genug Luft rein kommt für die anderen Komponenten


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2021)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> *Das selbe Thema hatte ich vor kurzem auch*.



Richtig und hatte ich auch in diesem Thema bereits geschrieben, daher hier nochmal als Kopie (Zitat).



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte nicht geschrieben das es *nicht richtig* sei, sondern nur das so vorgewärmte Luft statt der Raumluft reinkommt. Mit einer AIO kannst die verbauen wie du möchtest, denn irgendwo wirst du immer Nachteile und Vorteile haben.
> 
> *Vorne verbaut*, Gehäuse bekommt dessen warme Luft ab.
> Die Grafikkarte wird ggf. dadurch etwas wärmer ausfallen.
> ...


Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/crucial-mx500-m-2-temperatur.607444/post-10807431


----------



## CadCad (31. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig und hatte ich auch in diesem Thema bereits geschrieben, daher hier nochmal als Kopie (Zitat).
> 
> 
> Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/crucial-mx500-m-2-temperatur.607444/post-10807431


fasse ich das mal auf für meine Pläne 

Verstehe ich es also richtig , das theoretisch ein Wechsel von TopBlow auf AIO im Deckel am wenigsten Unterschiede ergeben würde ?
Weil das Case atm sowieso die "Abwärme" der GPU verwendet.

Was wohl auch für den TE die sinnvollere Option wäre, rein logisch bedacht.
Sofern das Case ne gute Einbaulage zulässt


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2021)

AiO-Wasserkühlung optimal einbauen - Radiator richtig platzieren
					

In Front oder Deckel einbauen? So positioniert man einen AiO Radiator richtig und erreicht die besten Temperaturen mit einer Wasserkühlung.




					hardware-helden.de
				




Kurz gesagt ich rate zu dieser Lösung:



			https://hardware-helden.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/aio-front-1deckel.jpg
		


oder dieser



			https://hardware-helden.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/aio-front-2deckel.jpg


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (2. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> hardware-helden.de beschreibt, dass die Front weniger optimal ist, da die Pumpe irgendwann (ein Zeitraum wird nicht genannt) Luft ziehen könnte, da der Füllstand sich mit der Zeit verringert. Letzteres ist mir bekannt, aber ist das tatsächlich ein größeres Problem, wenn man den Radiator an der Front anbringt, statt am Deckel?


Ja, wenn man sie falsch einbaut. Die Anschlüsse gehören nach unten, nicht nach oben, dann ist das mit dem Füllstand und der Luft kein Problem mehr. Sollten die Schläuche dafür zu kurz sein, montiert man sie eben oben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Meinung: Es gibt zwar minimale Temperaturunterschiede, aber nichts weltbewegendes. Was in der einen Variante am Temperaturlimit kratzt, wird es in einer anderen Variante auch tun. AIOs haben mMn zwei Probleme, und das sind die Haltbarkeit und die Lautstärke. Beides lässt sich mit der richtigen Montage weitestgehend beheben. Die Temperaturen würde ich als zweitrangig bezeichnen und eher mit der Anordnung der Lüfter experimentieren.


----------



## MarcHammel (2. August 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man sie falsch einbaut. Die Anschlüsse gehören nach unten, nicht nach oben, dann ist das mit dem Füllstand und der Luft kein Problem mehr. Sollten die Schläuche dafür zu kurz sein, montiert man sie eben oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also reden wir hier von den Anschlüssen am Kühlkörper, der auf die CPU kommt, und nicht am Radiator?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (2. August 2021)

Ich meinte schon die Anschlüsse am Radiator. Beim Block kann man es ja teilweise gar nicht beeinflussen, weil man ihm z.B. bei AM4 gar nicht frei drehen kann. Ich würde mich also an die Varianten "Better" und "Best" aus dem Bild halten. Bei beiden ist die Pumpe nicht der höchste Punkt, damit sie keine Luft ansaugt. Im Falle der Frontmontage sollten die Anschlüsse nach unten, damit sich etwaige Luft oben im Radiator sammelt, wo es egal ist.


----------



## Nebulus07 (16. August 2021)

Ich kann nur davon abraten in die Front eine AIO zu verbauen. Das Gehäuse bekommt dadurch die komplette Abwärme der CPU ab. Das sind dann mal eben schöne 125 oder 160Watt an Wärme, die nun durch zusätzliche Lüfter wieder aus dem Gehäuse gepumpt werden müssen.
Verbaut die AIOs in den Deckel !! Und spart euch die Gehäuselüfter...


----------



## MarcHammel (16. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur davon abraten in die Front eine AIO zu verbauen. Das Gehäuse bekommt dadurch die komplette Abwärme der CPU ab. Das sind dann mal eben schöne 125 oder 160Watt an Wärme, die nun durch zusätzliche Lüfter wieder aus dem Gehäuse gepumpt werden müssen.
> Verbaut die AIOs in den Deckel !! Und spart euch die Gehäuselüfter...


Wieso sollte man sich die Gehäuselüfter sparen? Die Luft muss ja trotzdem irgendwo rein und wieder raus, auch wenn man ne AiO-WaKü im Deckel verbaut hat.


----------



## IICARUS (16. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Verbaut die AIOs in den Deckel !! Und spart euch die Gehäuselüfter...


Und dann bekommt die AIO die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ab, was auch nicht  so ohne ist.
Mit einer AIO wird es immer je nachdem wo der Radiator verbaut wird, Vor- und Nachteile haben. Aber egal wo der Radiator verbaut wird, wird weder der Prozessor, noch die Grafikkarte überhitzen.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2021)

Ich seh’s auch so. Es gibt entweder ne CPU oder ne GPU-Optimale Position, muss jeder für sich selbst abwägen.

Ich habe auch nen 280er in der Front montiert. Die 3080 TI heizt unter Last so, dass ich eher froh bin wenn deren Abwärme gut raus gesaugt wird.

Klappt auch. Habe 2x 140 Front rein, 2x 140 Deckel + 1x 120 Heck… habe die Lüfter aber dank Asus Lüftertool so gesteuert das sie auch beschleunigen wenn nur die GPU warm wird.


----------



## Nebulus07 (16. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Und dann bekommt die AIO die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ab, was auch nicht  so ohne ist.
> Mit einer AIO wird es immer je nachdem wo der Radiator verbaut wird, Vor- und Nachteile haben. Aber egal wo der Radiator verbaut wird, wird weder der Prozessor, noch die Grafikkarte überhitzen.


Genau,
wenn die AIO vorne verbaut ist, dann addiert sich im Gehäuse aber die Wärme von CPU+GPU. Dann hat man einen Toaster gebaut mit 160W+250W Wärme im Gehäuse. 
Aus diesem Grund musste ich leider mein NZXT H500 mit verbauter 280 AIO in der Front und 5900X komplett aufgeben. Die 5700XT wurde immer 90C heiß. Die beiden Lüfter im Heck konnten die ganze Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse pumpen. Leider konnte man die AIO nicht oben verbauen.


Hier kann man mal sehen was ich meine, wie ein gut luftiger PC aussieht:





						All White Build V2 by Michaellee90 - AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT, GeForce RTX 3080 10GB, Corsair 4000D Airflow ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker
					

All White Build V2 by Michaellee90 - AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT, GeForce RTX 3080 10GB, Corsair 4000D Airflow ATX Mid Tower




					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## valandil (16. August 2021)

Ich habe mir einen Arctic Freezer 240 im neuen Setup gegönnt (interessenshalber), und die Platzierung getestet. 
In meinem Setup (GTX 1060 mit Axiallüftern und i5 10400F) ist die *Platzierung im Deckel um 3-5 Grad bei allen Komponenten besser* (gleiches Testszenario mit jeweils 100% Auslastung aller Komponenten durch Rendern in Blender für 15min, gleiches T_Ambient). 

Dazu kommen 2 Lüfter vorne und 1 Lüfter hinten oben. Das Netzteil befindet sich im separaten Gehäuse unten mit Luftansaugung von unten.


----------



## tigra456 (16. August 2021)

Hat ja keiner in Abrede gestellt das eine Montage im Deckel der GPU sicherlich nicht schadet.
Aber wie schon zig mal geschrieben heizt die GPU den AiO CPU Kreislauf mit auf..,

Ich weis nicht wie ihr eure Lüfter geregelt/eingesteckt habt aber ich habe es nicht um sonst geschrieben…

Beispiel: AIO in der Front aber die Lüfter stecken nicht auf dem CPU Lüfter Steckplatz des Boards sondern auf dem Board als CHA Fan. Bei den Asus Boards kann ich als Temperaturauslöser für die Lüfter auch die GPU wählen. (AI Suite).

Somit drücken die Front-AIO Lüfter auch mehr Luft rein wenn die CPU nix zu tun hat und mit die GPU warm wird.(und die Hecklüfter natürlich auch entsprechend

Und genau das ist das Problem, was ihr teilweise hier beschreibt, warum eine Frontmontage bei Euch die GPU so warm werden lässt - Lüfter und wie / wonach sie geregelt sind.

Wenn die AIO Standardmäßig die Lüfter beim CPU Stecker drin hat ist’s doch klar das ne kühle CPU kaum die Lüfter aufdrehen lässt und die GPU schier zu warm wird weil sie keine frische Luft bekommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Genau,
> wenn die AIO vorne verbaut ist, dann addiert sich im Gehäuse aber die Wärme von CPU+GPU. Dann hat man einen Toaster gebaut mit 160W+250W Wärme im Gehäuse.
> Aus diesem Grund musste ich leider mein NZXT H500 mit verbauter 280 AIO in der Front und 5900X komplett aufgeben. Die 5700XT wurde immer 90C heiß. Die beiden Lüfter im Heck konnten die ganze Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse pumpen. Leider konnte man die AIO nicht oben verbauen.
> 
> ...


Es braucht natürlich auch einen guten Airflow und das bietet das NZXT H500-Gehäuse sowieso nicht mal ansatzweise. 

Es muss ja nicht nur die warme Luft abgeführt werden, sondern auch kühle Luft rein. Wo soll die denn auch bei dem NZXT H500 herkommen? Das Gehäuse ist ja nahezu komplett geschlossen. Und die Wärme kann damit auch nicht gut abgeführt werden. 

Da ist das Corsair-Gehäuse, was in deinem Link gezeigt wird, deutlich besser geeignet.


----------

